# Nvidia fails



## amandus57 (Dec 12, 2014)

```
[bengt@freebsd ~]$ sudo portmaster /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11/nvidia-driver in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/nvidia-driver from ports
===>>> Launching child to install emulators/linux_base-c6

===>>> x11/nvidia-driver >> emulators/linux_base-c6 (1/1)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6

   ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
   ===>>> compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 is not supported, please use 2.6.18, BEWARE this is highly experimental


   ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
    IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for emulators/linux_base-c6 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2014)

See /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20140922:
  AFFECTS: users of emulators/linux_base-f10 and emulators/linux_base-c6
  AUTHOR: xmj@FreeBSD.org

  The complete drop-in replacement linux-c6 port infrastructure is in ports
  and will shortly replace the current linux-f10- ports as default.

  To switch to the linux-c6 infrastructure you should:

  0. Backup all your vital information!
  1. Remove the current linux base port and all linux-f10- ports.
  2. Add the following lines to /etc/make.conf:
       OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6
       OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=c6
  3. Make sure no linux application is running.
  4. Set appropriate sysctl (compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18).
  5. Install emulators/linux-c6.

  That should be enough in most circumstances. If you experience difficulties,
  please be sure to expand step 1 to:

  1a. Remove all ports which depend on linux base port.
  1b. Remove linux base port.
  1c. Clean /compat/linux/ directory.

  Should you encounter any other difficulties not fixed by these extended
  steps, please submit an issue report in Bugzilla and send an email to FreeBSD's
  emulation@ mailing list.
```
Take special note of step number 4.


----------



## jalla (Dec 12, 2014)

`sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18`. Put it in /etc/sysctl.conf as well.


----------



## deflected (Dec 12, 2014)

Or just drop Linux compatibility support from the nvidia-driver configuration options. You can change it with: `make config` inside /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2014)

deflected said:


> Or ... just drop `Linux compatibility support` from nvidia-driver Configuration options.
> You can change it with: `make config` inside /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver


If you don't require OpenGL support for Linux applications (Games for example) this is probably the best option. The driver doesn't require Linux compatibility for native FreeBSD applications and games.


----------

